# The March monthly givwaway contest



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

To preempt the question, we have drawn the name of the winner of the DishPro Upgrade Kit and DishPro Legacy Adaptor. The winner has been notified via email and private message.

The winner has until Thursday the 20th to respond. If we do not hear from the winner by Thursday the 20th, we will be drawing another name.

Congratulations to our Winner, who will be announced as soon as we hear from them, and to everyone whose name we didn't draw, best of luck to you in the next contest!


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

Mark, what was the right answer?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've unhidden the voting results. The correct answer was the one with the odd transponders in the lower frequency range and the even transponders in the upper frequency range - 109 out of 170 got it right.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Boo just checked email... Somehow I think you keep emailing the wrong person, I never seem to get the winning email!


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

1 in 109 chance and no email from Mark. 


Don't really have a need for the prize anyhow. 

Gift certificate for a 921 next time?


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

What's the next prize?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

April's prize is an 8PSK module.


----------



## J. Allen Head (Apr 21, 2002)

Who won the DishPro Upgrade Mark ? 
Did you have to redraw, for a new winner ?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I definitely think it is time to draw my name for that DishPro... er I mean a new random winner


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You never know, Mike... maybe I'll be sending you a message this evening.  Of course, that's only if your number is drawn...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

In case you haven't seen the top of the page. Claude Greiner is the winner of the DishPro Upgrade Kit.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Congratulations! And fitting too, for a forum member with a long history of difficulty getting his hands on the latest equipment!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Congrads Metro!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Well just goes to show the contest is not rigged. A moderator of another forum won. 

Congrats Claude!


----------



## J. Allen Head (Apr 21, 2002)

I believe Metro has already Upgraded his home to Dish Pro Technology, but that's the way it goes. Maybe I'll win the next one, or thr next 508 drawing.

Congratulation's Metro


----------

